# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  بين جسدك وروحك

## أم رفيدة المسلمة

((بين جسدك وروحك))
 ستظل تعيش حالة شد وجذب بين 
 (جسدك - وروحك)
فجسدك:
 يفضل النزول إلى الأرض والإستمتاع بكل لذاتها، لأنه منها...!
وروحك:
تريد أن تسمو وتعلو إلى مركزها ..! وكل منهما غذاؤه من (منبعه). 
فالجسد : يحتاج إلى الأكل والشرب والنوم ليعيش ..!
والروح : تريد ما نزل من السماء من ذكر وقرآن وإيمان لكي تعيش ..!
 شعورك بالجوع والعطش والتعب...إشارات لحاجة (جسدك) ..!
 وشعورك بالهم والضيق والملل...دليل لحاجة (روحك)...! 
 وهنا ندرك خطأنا ...! أحيانآ ...!
 حين نشعر (بالضيق) نخرج إلى مطعم فاخر أو جولة سياحية أو ... أو ... ومع ذلك نجد أنه لم يتغير شيئ...!
 عفوآ ...أنت بهذا تلبي حاجات جسدك...بينما التي تحتاج هي روحك !!!
 وتذكر قول النبي صل الله علية وسلم لبلال : ((أرحنا بها يا بلال)) 
 لتفهم!!!
 إذن أعد الاستماع إلى نفسك فقد أخطأت فهمها، قلبك إذا عطش فلا تسقيه إلا بالقرآن
 وإذا استوحش فلا تشغله إلا بالرحمن ،
 فكل شيئ في هذه الدنيا إما أن تتركه أو يتركك...!

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> حين نشعر (بالضيق) نخرج إلى مطعم فاخر أو جولة سياحية أو ... أو ... ومع ذلك نجد أنه لم يتغير شيئ...!
>  عفوآ ...أنت بهذا تلبي حاجات جسدك...بينما التي تحتاج هي روحك !!!
>  وتذكر قول النبي صل الله علية وسلم لبلال : ((أرحنا بها يا بلال)) 
>  لتفهم!!!
>  إذن أعد الاستماع إلى نفسك فقد أخطأت فهمها، قلبك إذا عطش فلا تسقيه إلا بالقرآن
>  وإذا استوحش فلا تشغله إلا بالرحمن ،
>  فكل شيئ في هذه الدنيا إما أن تتركه أو يتركك...!


أحسنت أحسن الله إليك، أم رفيدة المسلمة
اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

جُزيتِ خيرا أم علي على حسن متابعتك واهتمامك .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بل مواضيعك النافعة ومشاركاتك الماتعة بارك الله فيك ، أسأل الله أن يجعل جهودك في ميزان حسناتك.

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

ولك بالمثل أختي الغالية .

----------


## أم أروى المكية

نفع الله بكِ أم رفيدة .

----------

